# Auckland Star shipmates



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,
A few of us old geezers from The Auckland Star have been trying to find out about a couple of our mates who were on the Auckland Star in 1975 they are Alec Gemmell a glaswegian who lived in the Dumbarton area and was married to a Maori girl called Janey,the other is Alan Saunders better known to his mates as Sharky from the Tilbury area can anyone help us to find thes guys their old mates Scoogs,Derby and myself who like to get in touch with them,
Cheers,Alex Salmond


----------

